
Decision Trees – Why Are They Useful and How to Create Them - brendamorgan
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/understanding-and-creating-decision-tree
======
amelius
I remember this game written in the "logo" language that could guess the
animal you were thinking of, by guiding the user through a decision tree; and
it also allowed the user to grow the tree when it failed at guessing.

------
hackaflocka
"Rattle" by Togaware seems a very easy to use Data Mining GUI for R. It
includes Decision Trees.

However, I've found tutorials (for Rattle) hard to come by. If anyone wants to
add their favorite tutorials here, please do so... it'll turn this page into a
nice resource.

~~~
vkb
Agree. I've done a lot of decision trees in R lately and the two packages I've
seen with the "most" documentation are rattle and rpart. I've found rpart much
easier to use and understand, and it has pretty involved documentation. [1]

[1][http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/rpart/vignettes/longi...](http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/rpart/vignettes/longintro.pdf)

~~~
hackaflocka
Does rpart have a GUI module?

~~~
vkb
Yup, you can run printcp, plotcp, and fancyRpartPlot on it to make it look
nice.

------
louden
Tree based methods, such as Random Forests, provide some nice properties at
the expense of interpretability. Trees by themselves tend to be fairly
variable.

~~~
brendamorgan
Thank you for your inputs. I will be providing with forests article on the
same

